# S7 Komponenten /CPU, LAN, Netzteil ..) abzugeben



## Oerw (23 Dezember 2019)

Hallo 


habe hier noch ein paar S7 Komponenten abzugeben

wer Interesse hat bitte einfach mit einem Gebot melden ....
	

		
			
		

		
	




6ES7 307-1EA00-0AA0    Netzteil 230VAC/24VDC/5A
6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0    CPU
6ES7 963-8LG11-0AA0    MICRO Memory Card 
CP 343-1CX10-0XE0        Simatec Net
6ES7 374 2XH01-0AA0    In/Out mit Schalter, Simulator
6ES7 322-1BH01-0AA0    DO16 / DC24 / 0,5A

ACCON-NetLink Pro         Programmieradapter von Deltalogic


----------



## Rudi (23 Dezember 2019)

Warum gibst Du nicht Deine Preisvorstellungen an ?


----------



## Oerw (27 Dezember 2019)

weil ich keine habe, und die Sachen zum verschrotten zu schade sind
,

also gib dein Gebot für das Paket ab, und mach dir ein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Oerw (19 Januar 2020)

keiner Interesse am Paket ? Dann gehts in den ......


----------



## Rudi (19 Januar 2020)

Ohne Preisvorstellungen geht der Verkauf immer nicht so gut.


----------



## Oerw (23 Januar 2020)

250€ für das gesamte


----------

